# Been thinkin'...



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

With the MO squirrel season as long as it is, and limits what they are, maybe a tree dog? BUT it ought to be somethin' that will be sane as a house dog, too. A dog that can learn to get along with cats. I'd appreciate whatever advice y'all can give. Thanks!


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

I like Mountain Curs, they will run squirrels, *****, hogs and bobcats, I have heard but not witnessed that they will work livestock. They are closer hunting than a lot of hounds, are smaller and generally listen better as they are wired more to please the handler than most hounds are. The kicker is the cats, all I have ever had hated cats with a passion, maybe if they were raised around them from a pup, other wise it will be a battle to get them to leave the cats alone.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I figured that would be the big hitch, but Mrs. wants the dog to be an inside dog, and that means leave the elderly cat ALONE. May have to do a pup, but...


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Feist or feistXcur


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My self I prefur to hunt squirrels with out a dog. Love a good bird dog though and they sure make the hunting of rabbits fun.
Hard to find a dog that likes cats. I had a cocker that did, in fact the cat and dog shared a bed.

 Al


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

It's always easier to take a pup and let the resident cat teach it respect. Pup still may not like the cat, but they tend to get along OK.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

A buddy of mine in NW Iowa had a Jack Russel that took great pleasure in tormenting squirrels. Once it got cold out (0) that dog would run and hide when he saw us putting on the hunting garb. Dog didn't realize we could be going rabbit or pheasant hunting. He got along well with the cats he was raised with. Not very well with new cats.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

A dog might tree a squirrel or two, but it will force the rest into hiding... You'd be better off being nice and quiet by yourself hunting squirrel.. .


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree. My favorite hunt is me, my .22, maybe one buddy, out in the woods after a little snow with wet ground and, maybe, a little fog. Thermos of hot coffee waiting in the truck. I'm ready, lets go.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've taken a .22 with shorts out, and popped squirrel all day.. then once or twice taken the shotgun out, and after the first two or MAYBE three you're pretty much done...


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I do favor shorts for this. Got a new Benjamin with .177 and .22 barrels a while back, and am gonna let it have its turn first. Lotta leaves still on, so shots will be close anyway.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I've heard some good things about the new air rifles. Not the toys I grew up with over 40 years ago. I still prefer the LR over the short. My 20 gauge single shot if there are lots of leafs on the trees yet.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I prefer LR too.. but the shorts are a lot quieter..


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

Squirrel hunting with a dog is one of life's great pleasures, of course you wait until after the leaves have dropped, it allows you to hunt with a buddy and visit while you hunt. As far as getting more squirrels, with a good dog and good areas, the state usually tells you when it is time to quit hunting with their pesky bag limits. If you have never done it and get the opportunity, give it a try, now don't get me wrong, I enjoy still hunting as well but the dogs take it to a whole different level.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat terriers ,best dog alive ,good with chickens yet they'll chase most game and are smart easy to train good house dogs and some of the best watch dogs alive ,We have a few and if Ms grumpy doesn't catch me I'm buying a few more .love them around the place and faithful as well ... a dog !


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

My neighbor had a mountain cur and it was a great squirrel dog and was a good listener when ever he talked to him, well behaved......


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> A dog might tree a squirrel or two, but it will force the rest into hiding... You'd be better off being nice and quiet by yourself hunting squirrel.. .


True, but it's still fun to hunt with a good dog or two. 



Snowfan said:


> I've heard some good things about the new air rifles. Not the toys I grew up with over 40 years ago. I still prefer the LR over the short. My 20 gauge single shot if there are lots of leafs on the trees yet.


I bought a Gamo Silent CAt about 1 1/2 years ago and it's been a awesome squirrel gun. I ditched the scope that came with it and installed a Red Dot scope on it and it's unbelievable of how accurate it is and if you make a good shot, it will kill a squirrel easily. 





Grumpy old man said:


> Rat terriers ,best dog alive ,good with chickens yet they'll chase most game and are smart easy to train good house dogs and some of the best watch dogs alive ,We have a few and if Ms grumpy doesn't catch me I'm buying a few more .love them around the place and faithful as well ... a dog !


Ditto! I've owned different breeds of **** dogs in my life and some of them turned out to be great **** dogs. I've also owned several mutts that were good squirrel treeing dogs. But the dog I own now which is a Rat Terrior is probably the best squirrel dog I've ever had. Also, the smartest dog I've ever owned. He will not bother the cats we have, and he will not bother the chickens unless they get a little too close when he's eating out of his dog bowl. He not only tree's squirrels but he also trees any *****, possums, and stray cats that get a little too close to the house. He'll also bully up to any stranger that comes driving up the driveway. I really, really, need to get a mate for him and raise some pups out of him. 


Articow, as mentioned above, you can kill more squirrels hunting alone, but watching a dog perform is fun too. I hunt both ways but I'm getting too old and fat to keep up with a dog anymore. That little rat terrior I got will tree a squirrel on top of a ridge and as soon as I shoot it out of the tree, he'll take off down hill and cross the holler and immediately tree on top of the next rigde. After about 3 ridges I'm wore out for the day! So now days I just shoot what squirrels he trees around the house and when I'm serious about shooting a bunch of squirrels, I'll hunt alone and just stay on top of one ridge only for the morning. I've gotten to where I'll hunt out of a ground blind now days. I can set inside and make all kinds of movement, drink coffee, eat snacks, talk on the cell phone, and easily kill a half a dozen or so in one mornings hunt. Try it if you got a good area with lots of squirrels in it.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm looking for a couple pair of miniature rats to breed , I really like these little dogs ,and they are expensive pound for pound compared to GSD which we have also . The little rats have courage way beyond their size which can be dangerous for them sometimes ,I have one who will challenge any bull in the pasture thank god he's faster and smarter .


----------

